# Leucistic royal



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi

I was wondering how are leucistic royals produced??

Cheers: victory:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Depends on what sort of leucistic you are after. Yellow belly royals are the het form of the ivory, a "leucistic" of sorts, but it still has a lot of colour, mostly yellow running along the dorsal.

A super mojave will get you a leucistic too, but there will be some colour pigment around the head and dorsal.

Lessers produce the cleanest co dominant blue eyed leucistic and Fires are the het form of the black eyed leucistic, the purest of them all... and the most expensive LOL


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

i'd love to have a blue eyed leucistic. if i were to try and breed one **she thinks wishfully** what would the parents have to be?

cheers: victory:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I would personally get a pair of mojaves, just because they are one of my favourite morphs and I like the BEL they produce. Although its not a crystal white snake, its pretty darn close.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

sorry to ask so many questions im just getting into genetics. 
if i were to get 2 mojaves, would they produce a leucistic or would they produce het babies...do royals have hets like corns?
also would i be able to produce more leucistics with that leucistic? if so what would i need to pair it with?

sorry cheers tho...: victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Hardwicki said:


> i'd love to have a blue eyed leucistic. if i were to try and breed one **she thinks wishfully** what would the parents have to be?
> 
> cheers: victory:


Mojave x mojave creates an 'off-white' leucy
lesser platty x lesser platty creates a slightly cleaner leucy
fire x fire = black eyed leucy (the best)



Montage_Morphs said:


> I would personally get a pair of mojaves, just because they are one of my favourite morphs and I like the BEL they produce. Although its not a crystal white snake, its pretty darn close.


I think alot of people prefer the mojaves because they can be gotten alot cheaper than lessers.



Hardwicki said:


> sorry to ask so many questions im just getting into genetics.
> if i were to get 2 mojaves, would they produce a leucistic or would they produce het babies...do royals have hets like corns?
> also would i be able to produce more leucistics with that leucistic? if so what would i need to pair it with?


You could try mojave x mojave
lesser platty x lesser platty
lesser platty x mojave
yellow belly x yellow belly
etc
There are no strict rules.
The clutch would produce the individual morphs and maybe 1 leucy normally.
So for a mojave x mojave you would in theory end up with 3 mojaves and 1 leucy


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Mojaves are only a fraction cheaper than lessers, I wouldn't compromise on price for something that was better quality, however I personally just much prefer the super mojave, and the mojave as a co dominant morph in its-self.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I do like mojaves but im more of a lesser fan and prefer the cleaner white of the lesser x lesser morph.
This year ive seen mojaves for as little as £600 but the cheapest lesser ive seen is £1000 and that was out of the egg price.
I think its only because lessers havent been around as long as mojaves rather than because they are better etc.
Im thinking of experimenting with mojave x lesser though so will see what happens.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

cheers guys im gonna sit and try and get my little brain round this...you've helped loads. 

ta very much: victory:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Believe it or not, a white royal is the most undesireable morph. Perhaps because so many combinations produce a white snake, and because a leucistic cannot be "worked on".

Nonevertheless, I just want a pet leucistic royal.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

same goes. i only want one. lol. i'd love one of every morph


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Hardwicki said:


> same goes. i only want one. lol. i'd love one of every morph


heh me too.
Give me a few years


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Tops said:


> heh me too.
> Give me a few years


hey didnt you get a piebald? can i ask where from and how much if its not too cheeky?
how is he/she??: victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Shes very well thanks.
I paid £2000 from genetic gems


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Tops said:


> Shes very well thanks.
> I paid £2000 from genetic gems


good to hear it...now how to get hold of £2000:hmm:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

lol youd be lucky theyve sold all the females for the year.
They might have a male left if your really quick


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Tops said:


> lol youd be lucky theyve sold all the females for the year.
> They might have a male left if your really quick


lol nah im ok. i'm livin in a tiny room for a while so no space anyway. : victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

i dont have alot of room. Its about using it wisely.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

true but my current room is dinky. i got a 2 foot tank for the royal, a 3 maybe 3.5 foot long tank for the uro. a wardrobe and a whole flats worth of stuff too...oh and a bed. bit of a squeeze. gettin my own place again in january withthe o/h soooo we'll see then. he prob wont let me, he wants boas. :lol2:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Genetic Gems only have one male left...be quick if you (or anyone wants it) because prices from the states (ie price for the snake in £ once you sort out importation is looking quite high this year). For a 60%+ pied you are looking at average of £3.5k upwards. saw a couple of nice females that would have worked out at about £4.6k (each) delivered to us and paid for.

If you want to produce leucies i'd suggest a pair of fires, the odds are a bit more in your favour, not all mojave x mojave parings etc will produce a leucy. It depends on the original bloodline your mojave came from etc.

Fires are simply a visual het leucy and it's a proven line for producing leucies.
Mason


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Hardwicki said:


> true but my current room is dinky. i got a 2 foot tank for the royal, a 3 maybe 3.5 foot long tank for the uro. a wardrobe and a whole flats worth of stuff too...oh and a bed. bit of a squeeze. gettin my own place again in january withthe o/h soooo we'll see then. he prob wont let me, he wants boas. :lol2:


You can build a rack inside your wardrobe you know. So long as you dont mind the doors being open all the time anyway but im a bloke and couldnt give a toss about that sort of thing.
I dont need cushions on my bed either. Or drapes. Or throws. or nice prints to go on the walls..



quixotic_axolotl said:


> Genetic Gems only have one male left...be quick if you (or anyone wants it) because prices from the states (ie price for the snake in £ once you sort out importation is looking quite high this year). For a 60%+ pied you are looking at average of £3.5k upwards. saw a couple of nice females that would have worked out at about £4.6k (each) delivered to us and paid for.
> 
> If you want to produce leucies i'd suggest a pair of fires, the odds are a bit more in your favour, not all mojave x mojave parings etc will produce a leucy. It depends on the original bloodline your mojave came from etc.
> 
> ...


yep yep and yep :no1: :lol2:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

oh and tops... you know what i'd be tempted do do wtih your collection (ignoring you pied, going on your earlier mention of trying lesser x mojave)

i'd aim for lesser spiders...and then see if pastel and xanthic genes effect it in a similar way to normal spiders  as sad as this sounds I was thinking about that combo the other night when I fell asleep. :lol:

Mason


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> oh and tops... you know what i'd be tempted do do wtih your collection (ignoring you pied, going on your earlier mention of trying lesser x mojave)
> 
> i'd aim for lesser spiders...and then see if pastel and xanthic genes effect it in a similar way to normal spiders  as sad as this sounds I was thinking about that combo the other night when I fell asleep. :lol:
> 
> Mason


already one step ahead of you on that one mate.
For some reason the pied has kind of slipped to the back of my plans.
Ive got my mind set on spider x albinos, lesser spiders (lovely) and seeing what an axanthic can throw into the mix. I often lie there thinking the same things 
Did you mean axanthic (B&Ws) or xanthic (caramel albino)? some people use xanthic for both. I was talking about the black and white ones

The lesser x mojave will come along once ive got some spares to play with. If i want a leucy i will get some fireballs.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

sorry yes I did mean axanthic hence mentioning spiders and pastels...you knew what I meant :lol:

Mason


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Course i did  
Im not allowed to get an axanthic yet apparently...
I will do soon enough though


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

NERD are selling a pastel het axanthic mate...

£ouch though for obvious reasons.

Mason


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

hmm x het x are far too expensive. Easier to make your own.
Im looking forward to breeding these two.
Its weird. They arent the most expensive snakes ive got but they do get me excited thinking about them especially now they are eating like machines. Seriously, they go through rats like The Terminator through a department store. (though the spider is a bit of a wimp at times)
Excuse his mouth. Hes just eaten. I was going for a yawn shot but he was too scared of the camera...


----------

